# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  مشکل با نصب برنامه تحت دات نت 4 در ویندوز XP

## bita_naz

سلام دوستان
برنامه ای رو که تحت دات نت 4 نوشتم رو وقتی میخوام روی ویندوز XP نصب کنم پیغام خطا میده. البته هنگام اجرای نرم افزار . یعنی بدرستی نصب میشه ولی موقع اجرا خطا داره . 
البته XPکه روش امتحان میکنم SP3 هست و دات نت 4 بدرستی نصب میشه . 
من دات نت 4 رو نیاز دارم. نه نسخه   client رو . 

تصویر خطا رو هم گذاشتم
untitled.png

----------


## arman_Delta2002

شما باید یک سری Microsoft Windows Installer 3.1 رو نصب کنین تا مشکلتون حل شه Microsoft Windows Installer 4.5 
احتمال زیاد با نصب این موارد مشکلتون حل میشه اگر نشد به ترتیب این ها رو نصب کنین 
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 with Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 with Service Pack 1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4
Microsoft .NET Framework Client 4

----------


## bita_naz

حرف شما درست . ولی آیا میشه نرم افزاری رو که میخای بدی دست مشتری ببره رو این قدر شلوغ کرد . با این همه پیش نیاز . ؟؟؟

----------


## arman_Delta2002

نه شما میتونین از رفرکتور واسه پرتابل کردن برنامهاتون استفاده کنین بعد اس کیو ال کسپر رو در هنگام نصب جزو پیش نیاز ها تیک بزنین و رفرکت شده رو بجای فایل اجرایی بزارین در واقه تمام پیش نیاز های برنامتون میره تو خود فایل اجرایی فایل اجرایتون حجیم تر شده ولی مشکلتون رو برای نصب اون همه پیش نیاز ها تا حدودی حل می کنه

----------


## lajevardi106

> شما باید یک سری Microsoft Windows Installer 3.1 رو نصب کنین تا مشکلتون حل شه Microsoft Windows Installer 4.5 
> احتمال زیاد با نصب این موارد مشکلتون حل میشه اگر نشد به ترتیب این ها رو نصب کنین 
> Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 with Service Pack 2
> Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0
> Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
> Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 with Service Pack 1
> Microsoft .NET Framework 4
> Microsoft .NET Framework Client 4


سلام
من هم چنین مشکلی دارم. اما پیغام خطایی که دارم چیز دیگری است.
تصویر خطا رو پیوست میکنم. ممنون میشم اگه راه حلی بهم نشون بدید
Error.PNG

----------


## p30better

> نه شما میتونین از رفرکتور واسه پرتابل کردن برنامهاتون استفاده کنین بعد اس کیو ال کسپر رو در هنگام نصب جزو پیش نیاز ها تیک بزنین و رفرکت شده رو بجای فایل اجرایی بزارین در واقه تمام پیش نیاز های برنامتون میره تو خود فایل اجرایی فایل اجرایتون حجیم تر شده ولی مشکلتون رو برای نصب اون همه پیش نیاز ها تا حدودی حل می کنه


 این شرکت های برنامه نویسی چیکار میکنن که پیش نصب اصلا نیازی نیست. ؟ مثل نود 32 و...

----------

